# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  پشت کنکور و پزشکی؟ یا رفتن به رشته متوسط؟

## Shims

سلام بچه ها 
من کنکوری ۱۴۰۰ام ولی میدونم امسال رتبه چندان خوبی نمیارم واسه پزشکی
به رشته های پیراپزشکی هم جز فیزیو علاقه ندارم 
حالا بر اساس درصدام میتونم تو رشته زبان تهران بیارم
نمیدونم برم یا بمونم پشت کنکور
اگه بمونم ممکنه به خاطر حرف خانواده یا فامیل اذیت شم اگرم نمونم میترسم حسرتش همیشه بمونه تو دلم
مطمئنم اگه بمونم میتونم و توانایی رتبه دورقمی یا تک رقمی منطقه سه رو دارم 
حالا جای من بودین چیکار میکردین؟ خواهشا صادقانه بگین و فکر کنین خواهر کوچیکتر خودتونو نصیحت میکنین ممنون🌹

----------


## Shims

نظری چیزی ؟ همینجوری نگاه نکنین خو

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> سلام بچه ها 
> من کنکوری ۱۴۰۰ام ولی میدونم امسال رتبه چندان خوبی نمیارم واسه پزشکی
> به رشته های پیراپزشکی هم جز فیزیو علاقه ندارم 
> حالا بر اساس درصدام میتونم تو رشته زبان تهران بیارم
> نمیدونم برم یا بمونم پشت کنکور
> اگه بمونم ممکنه به خاطر حرف خانواده یا فامیل اذیت شم اگرم نمونم میترسم حسرتش همیشه بمونه تو دلم
> مطمئنم اگه بمونم میتونم و توانایی رتبه دورقمی یا تک رقمی منطقه سه رو دارم 
> حالا جای من بودین چیکار میکردین؟ خواهشا صادقانه بگین و فکر کنین خواهر کوچیکتر خودتونو نصیحت میکنین ممنون������


*دوسال پیش حدودا جای شما بودم

جمعه برو برای بهترین چیزی که درتوانت هست تلاش کن و بجنگ
تصمیم برای موندن یا رفتن رو واگذار کن برای بعداز کنکور
من که یه سال موندم چون دقیقا مثل خودت باور داشتم درتوانم هست به هدفم برسم و عمکیردم رو به اوجش برسونم

اگه بعداز کنکور تصمیم بر موندن شد ، بیا درمورد مشکلات مشورت کن 

فعلا صرفا این بخش از تاپیک تجربیاتم رو برات بازگو میکنم
*
*...حرف وحدیث دیگران...

*مگه میشه کنکوری باشی و این مورد رو تجربه نکنی ؟؟؟ !!!
اگه پشت کنکوری هم باشی که دیگه بدتر...قرار نیست توی این بخش خیلی از خاطره هام بگم...فقط از کارایی که باعث شد این فشار و افکار رو کمتر و کنترلش کنم میگم.
مهمترین مواردی که بهم کمک کرد :

*1_به حداقل رسوندن ارتباط با این دسته از افراد که بهتون فرکانس منفی میفرستن =* هرچه قدر که توی سال کنکور از اینجور افراد و فضاها دورتر باشید بهتره...اگه خودتون رو درگیرش کنید هم افکار و هم عملکردتون تحت تاثیر قرار میگیره و از کنترل خارج میشه.

*2_انجام ورزش مستمر =* حتمن درهفته حداقل 3 روز رو به ورزش اختصاص بدید...این مورد برای تقویت اراده و افکار مثبت به من خیلی کمک کرد...انرژی های منفی رو با یه آهنگ و ورزش بیرون بریزید .

*3_تبدیل افکار منفی به سوخت انگیزه و تلاش بیشتر=* همه مون تجربه کردیم...خیلی ها بارها به خود من گفتن تو هیچی نمیشی (البته اینجا هیچی رو باید جایگزین یه سری القاب کرد) ...حالا انتخاب با من وشماست میتونیم این حرف رو توی ذهنمون حک کنیم و بپذیریمش یا برای اثبات خودمون این حرف رو به آتیش بکشیم و شعله ورتر به سمت هدف حرکت کنیم....با شنیدن این چیزا ساکن و متوقف نشو...فقط به راه خودت ادامه بده....کجان اون آدمایی که یه زمون هرچی میخواستن بار من میکردن...کجان....کوشن...چرا الآن پیداشون نیست....اینا همش درحد توهم هم برات ارزش نداشته باشه بذار هرچی میخوان بگن...من بهت ایمان دارم پس با تمام قلب و تمرکزت ادامه بده رفیق.

*4_رها کردن گذشته و نترسیدن از آینده =*
*بذار ببرمت توی ذهن یه کنکوری (مکالمه یه کنکوری با خودش ) :*
وای دیدی کنکور رو چقدر گند زدی...حالا به بقیه باید چی بگم...چجوری دهن ملت رو بسته نگه دارم....چرا دوباره شکست خوردم....دیدی فلانی قبول شد من نشدم....حالا اگه بخوام پشت کنکور بمونم بقیه چی میگن....اصلن اگه سال دیگه هم خراب کردم چی کار کنم....وااااااااای اگه سال بعد رو هم گند بزنم دیگه بقیه نابودم میکنن.

اینا یه خلاصه از چیزایی که توی ذهن خیلی هامون گذشته و میگذره بود....به هیچ عنوان نمیتونم بگم که اینجوری فکر نکن چون این افکار ناخودآگاه میان سراغ آدم...ولی کنترل کردن یا دامن زدن بهش کاملن دراختیار ماست...ازت میخوام خودت رو براساس گذشته قضاوت نکنی باید شجاعت پذیرش اشتباهات گذشته رو داشته باشی ولی اون گذشته ی تو بوده حالا باید یه آدم جدیدی رو متولد کنی باید تغییر کنی....از آینده ترس نداشته باش...امروز رو نگاه کن...اگه به اون نقطه ی مقصد خیره بشی نمیتونی جلوی پات رو ببینی نمیتونی همین امروز رو عالی بگذرونی....فقط ازت میخوام روی همین امروز تمرکز کنی ازت میخوام امروز رو بهترین عملکرد رو داشته باشی...امروز قراره امروز رو زندگی کنی نه گذشته نه آینده.

*
با آرزوی بهترینا
موفق باشی* :Yahoo (99):

----------


## Morningstar

سلام. جای شما همین الانشم هستم!  با این تفاوت که اولین کنکورمو ۹۸ دادم. دقیقا حرف شما تو ذهن منه: حسرتش همیشه بمونه تو دلم...   به نظر من، اگه واقعا به پزشکی علاقه دارین ( به خودِ خودش نه به تصورات خودتون ازش یا صحبتای دیگران درباره‌ش )  ،  بمونین... حرف اطرافیان هم در لحظه آزاردهنده‌ست اما وقتی یادتون بیاد چرا موندین ، اون «چرایی» باعث میشه قدرت ادامه دادن پیدا کنین... دقیقا تصور کردم دارم به خواهر خودم میگم اینا رو. نظر من اینه که رویاتونو رها نکنین... هرچقدرم این حرف شعار به نظر بیاد من بهش معتقدم.

----------


## ha.hg

سلام 
چیزخاصی ندارم بگم چون خودمم کلی اشتباه کردم ولی اینو حتما یادت باشه که:

اگر حرف دیگران برات مهم باشه بازنده ای . فقط و فقط به حرف خودت گوش کن و کسی که واقعا دلسوزت هست.

ببخشید که رک گفتم :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Shah1n

رشته متوسط :/
خواهشا رشته ها رو دسته بندی نکنید و این ذهنیت غلط رو دور بریزید
به رشته ای که علاقه نداری وارد نشو چون وارد بشی دیگه بعید الخروج میشی
هیچ رشته ای ساده نیست و سختیای خودشو داره
پیشنهاد نمیکنم بمونی یا نه
همونطور که دوستان گفتن بعد کنکور تصمیم بگیر
اما اینکه میگی رتبه خوبی میاری سال  بعد نشونه ی خوبیه برا موندن البته اگه آدم تلاشگری باشی نه فقط حرف و اهمال کار

----------


## Fatemehiyy

> سلام بچه ها 
> من کنکوری ۱۴۰۰ام ولی میدونم امسال رتبه چندان خوبی نمیارم واسه پزشکی
> به رشته های پیراپزشکی هم جز فیزیو علاقه ندارم 
> حالا بر اساس درصدام میتونم تو رشته زبان تهران بیارم
> نمیدونم برم یا بمونم پشت کنکور
> اگه بمونم ممکنه به خاطر حرف خانواده یا فامیل اذیت شم اگرم نمونم میترسم حسرتش همیشه بمونه تو دلم
> مطمئنم اگه بمونم میتونم و توانایی رتبه دورقمی یا تک رقمی منطقه سه رو دارم 
> حالا جای من بودین چیکار میکردین؟ خواهشا صادقانه بگین و فکر کنین خواهر کوچیکتر خودتونو نصیحت میکنین ممنون


من چیزی نمیگم ولی این متن همه چیز درش هست...

برشی از کتاب جز از کل:
"احساس می کنم یه جای زندگیم راه رو غلط رفتم ولی این قدر جلو رفتم که دیگه انرژی برای برگشت ندارم.این یادت بمونه مارتین.اگه فهمیدی مسیر رو اشتباه رفتی هیچ وقت برای برگشت دیر نیست.حتی اگه برگشتن ده سال هم طول بکشه باید برگردی.نگو راه برگشت طولانی و تاریکه.نترس از این که هیچی به دست نیاری..."

----------


## Saeed79

*من یه نکته ای فقط به گفته های دوستان اضافه کنم ... (البته یکم رک تر میگم)

اگه تواناییش رو توی خودت میبینی شک نکن موندن انتخاب بدی نیست ( ولی باید تواناییش رو چه از نظر هوشی و چه از نظر جسمی و ساعت مطالعه بالا داشته باشی) نه اینکه بگی روزی 20 ساعت میخونم و فلان . واقعا بتونی 
ولی اگه میبینی امسال روزی 8 9 ساعت درس خوندی و تلاش کردی و اگه بخوای قبول بشی شاید 2 3 سال دیگه هم مجبور بشی بمونی به هیچ وجه انتخاب درسی نیست*

----------


## ماری کوری

من به جای تو باشم یه رشته ی متوسط میرم

----------


## zahra.km

> *من یه نکته ای فقط به گفته های دوستان اضافه کنم ... (البته یکم رک تر میگم)
> 
> اگه تواناییش رو توی خودت میبینی شک نکن موندن انتخاب بدی نیست ( ولی باید تواناییش رو چه از نظر هوشی و چه از نظر جسمی و ساعت مطالعه بالا داشته باشی) نه اینکه بگی روزی 20 ساعت میخونم و فلان . واقعا بتونی 
> ولی اگه میبینی امسال روزی 8 9 ساعت درس خوندی و تلاش کردی و اگه بخوای قبول بشی شاید 2 3 سال دیگه هم مجبور بشی بمونی به هیچ وجه انتخاب درسی نیست*


چرا 2 یا 3 سال موندن درست نیست؟
نمونه های زیادی بودن که بعد 2 یا 3 سال دندون یا پزشکی اوردن.
چرا از دید شما به صرفه نیست؟
پ.ن: اشتباه برداشت نشه.حرفام با گارد و تعصب نیست فقط می خواستم علتشو از دید شما بدونم^-^

----------


## hannaneh.b

اگه به پزشکی واقعاعلاقه داری بمون حرف بقیه هم برات مهم نباشه چون درهرحال حرف می زنن رشته ی متوسط بری یه حرف می زنن پشت بمونی یه حرف دیگه پس اهمیت نده وشرایطتوبسنج اگه فکرمی کنی می تونی بخونی بمون

----------


## Amir_H80

> چرا 2 یا 3 سال موندن درست نیست؟
> نمونه های زیادی بودن که بعد 2 یا 3 سال دندون یا پزشکی اوردن.
> چرا از دید شما به صرفه نیست؟
> پ.ن: اشتباه برداشت نشه.حرفام با گارد و تعصب نیست فقط می خواستم علتشو از دید شما بدونم^-^


*چند سال پشت سر هم روزی دوازده ، سیزده ساعت درس خوندن کار بسیار سختیه ، این احتمال رو باید در نظر گرفت که ممکنه بعد از چند سال سن آدم به ۲۴ سال برسه کلی هم خونده باشه و تازه باید بره پرستاری ! تکلیف یک کنکوری به نظرم از زمانی که مطالعه پیوسته اش شروع میشه یک سال یا حداکثر دوسال بعدش مشخص میشه ، ادامه دادن این فرآیند انرژی زیاد میخواد که کار راحتی نیست.*

----------


## zahra.km

> *چند سال پشت سر هم روزی دوازده ، سیزده ساعت درس خوندن کار بسیار سختیه ، این احتمال رو باید در نظر گرفت که ممکنه بعد از چند سال سن آدم به ۲۴ سال برسه کلی هم خونده باشه و تازه باید بره پرستاری ! تکلیف یک کنکوری به نظرم از زمانی که مطالعه پیوسته اش شروع میشه یک سال یا حداکثر دوسال بعدش مشخص میشه ، ادامه دادن این فرآیند انرژی زیاد میخواد که کار راحتی نیست.*


نه منظور من کسیه که یا اصلا به دلایلی نخونده یا میدونه که همه ی توانشو نذاشته
ولی در اون موارد بله حق با شماست

----------


## MOHAMMAD-B

بچه ها توی هر امتحانی حتی اگر تلاش زیادی کرده باشی بازم ممکنه این افکار بیاد سراغ آدم و فک کنی به اندازه کافی خوب نیستی ،  در حالی که احساس ما ممکنه درست باشه یا درست نباشه پس همیشه نباید به این احساس اعتماد کرد. نمونش هم امتحان نهایی بود که من سر خیلی امتحانا فک میکردم شاید نمره خوبی نیارم اما خوشبختانه تخصصی ها اکثرا بالای نوزده شد ، روز گرفتن کارنامه از ترس به خودم میگفتم 17 هم باشه اوکیه  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  اما بعدش مشخص شد استرس باعث بدبینی شده بوده  :Yahoo (1): 
و همونطور که  اون دوستمون هم گفت این تصمیم گیری ها وقتش بعد اعلام نتایج و حداقل بعد کنکوره.

در مورد حرف بعضی از مردم هم عادت کن براشون هیچ ارزشی قائل نباشی. چون افراد منفی نگری که پشت کنکور به صورت ناجوانمردانه پشت آدم حرف میزنن و فشار وارد میکنن حتی اگر قبول بشی بازم از روی حسادت یه بهانه برای سنگ اندازی پیدا میکنن. یه عده هستن سرشون متاسفانه به جای اینکه توی زندگی خودشون باشه در مورد بقیه اظهار نظر میکنن که اکثرا هم خودشون هیچ پخی نیستن! لذا اینا رو نادیده بگیر تا موفق بشی! علی برکة ا... :Yahoo (4):

----------


## saeid_NRT

> سلام بچه ها 
> من کنکوری ۱۴۰۰ام ولی میدونم امسال رتبه چندان خوبی نمیارم واسه پزشکی
> به رشته های پیراپزشکی هم جز فیزیو علاقه ندارم 
> حالا بر اساس درصدام میتونم تو رشته زبان تهران بیارم
> نمیدونم برم یا بمونم پشت کنکور
> اگه بمونم ممکنه به خاطر حرف خانواده یا فامیل اذیت شم اگرم نمونم میترسم حسرتش همیشه بمونه تو دلم
> مطمئنم اگه بمونم میتونم و توانایی رتبه دورقمی یا تک رقمی منطقه سه رو دارم 
> حالا جای من بودین چیکار میکردین؟ خواهشا صادقانه بگین و فکر کنین خواهر کوچیکتر خودتونو نصیحت میکنین ممنون


واسه من جای سواله که چجوری به قطعیت میگی اگه بمونم پشت رتبه تک رقمی میارم؟ از هیچی مطمئن نباش.
مواظب باش به خودتم دروغ نگفته باشی. با رویا پردازی نکرده باشی.
به هر حال با فرض اینکه اولین کنکورته، و یه سالم بمونی میتونی بیشتر تلاش کنی، به نظرم منطقیه یه سال پشت بمونی.
ولی یادت باشه اگه پشت موندی، جوری تلاش کن که اخر کار بگی من نهایت سعیمو کردم و نتیجه این شد ( چه قبول بشی چه قبول نشی) ینی نتیجه برات قابل پذیرش باشه. 
ولی بازم یه هفته مونده به کنکور بگی ای وای ال شد و بل شد و فلان مشکل اومد جلو و یه سال دیگه هم باید بمونم، اوضا خیلی بد میشه. حق نداری هیچیو توجیح کنی. این یه سال فقط برای کنکوره.

----------


## BenKenobi

بابا انصافا پزشکی هم همچین تحفه ای نیست که انقدر عمرتون رو میخواید بذارید پشت این مافیای کثیف کنکور به خاطرش.
بخدا کلا این 3 رشته معروف اونجور که فکر میکنید نیستن بخدا نیستن! 
الکی عمرتون و جوونیتون رو با سنجش و کنکور لعنتی هدر ندید. 
من نمیدونم چرا ایرانیا اینطور شدن. همه باید درس بخونن حتما
حالا میان میگن فلانی علاقه داره چکارش داری. بعد فلانی که ادعا میکنه علاقه داره اصلا یه چیزایی درباره رشته تصور میکنه که تو فیلم ها هم به زور انجام میشن. همه نشستن پشت کتاب های دبیرستان برا خودشون تو ذهنشون تصویرسازی کردن از این رشته ها.

----------


## _Joseph_



----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط zahra.km


چرا 2 یا 3 سال موندن درست نیست؟
نمونه های زیادی بودن که بعد 2 یا 3 سال دندون یا پزشکی اوردن.
چرا از دید شما به صرفه نیست؟
پ.ن: اشتباه برداشت نشه.حرفام با گارد و تعصب نیست فقط می خواستم علتشو از دید شما بدونم^-^



چون وقتی ثمره میده کارش که 40 سال رو رد کرده! 

الان من یکسال موندم پشت یه امتیازی که میتونستم برای مهاجرت اقدام کنم رو از دست دادم! حداکثر 30 سال میخوان 

خیلی چیزا تغییر میکنه فکر نکن همیشه با این افکار و قدرت بدنی هستی*

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط BenKenobi


بابا انصافا پزشکی هم همچین تحفه ای نیست که انقدر عمرتون رو میخواید بذارید پشت این مافیای کثیف کنکور به خاطرش.
بخدا کلا این 3 رشته معروف اونجور که فکر میکنید نیستن بخدا نیستن! 
الکی عمرتون و جوونیتون رو با سنجش و کنکور لعنتی هدر ندید. 
من نمیدونم چرا ایرانیا اینطور شدن. همه باید درس بخونن حتما
حالا میان میگن فلانی علاقه داره چکارش داری. بعد فلانی که ادعا میکنه علاقه داره اصلا یه چیزایی درباره رشته تصور میکنه که تو فیلم ها هم به زور انجام میشن. همه نشستن پشت کتاب های دبیرستان برا خودشون تو ذهنشون تصویرسازی کردن از این رشته ها.



واقعا! 

یک جریانی هست که همیشه به جنگ و دعوا و در نهایت حذف تاپیک یا اخراج من تموم میشه اونم اینه که : تا چه حد جا داره علوم پزشکی؟ 

شغل خدماتی هست درست 

یه مقدار دارن اپلای میکنن درست 

تنوع زیاده درست  



دقیقا چیزایی هست که سال های 70 الی 80 برای ریاضی فیزیک اتفاق میوفتاد! 


الان یکی میاد میگه که جون دل مهندسی مملکت کار و کارخونه نداشت براش!  ولی ببینم چند تا از 10 تا پزشک میرن تخصص تحقیقات و محقق میشن؟ ، همه دوست دارن یه تخصص و فوق بگیرن برن مطب بزنن!!!!!!!! 

این یعنی مملکت داره درجا میزنه، پزشکی تولید نمیشه ، صرفا متخصص روونه خیابونا میشه با مطبش، 
مادر بنده از کارمندان علوم پزشکی تبریز هستن، و دوماه پیش از مصر میهمان خارجی داشتن، یکی از چیزایی که تعریف میکرد که مایه ابرو ریزی بوده این بود که : پزشک برگشته گفته هنوز شما واسه ام اس فلان دارو رو تجویز میکنید؟ 

ملت ایران چه پزشک چه مهندس چه رجل سیاسی واقعا مصرف کننده ایم! تولید و اینطور اقلام اصلا نداریم. 

و اخرش هم چیزی نیست جز یه سیکل که از تجربی به ریاضی پاس میشه ، از ریاضی به تجربی


امیدوارم منظورم رو فهمیده باشین و جبهه نگیرین*

----------


## zahra.km

> *
> 
> 
> چون وقتی ثمره میده کارش که 40 سال رو رد کرده! 
> 
> الان من یکسال موندم پشت یه امتیازی که میتونستم برای مهاجرت اقدام کنم رو از دست دادم! حداکثر 30 سال میخوان 
> 
> خیلی چیزا تغییر میکنه فکر نکن همیشه با این افکار و قدرت بدنی هستی*


آخه دندون پزشکی اینجوری نیست
دوم اینکه همه توان مالی مهاجرت رو ندارن.مهاجرت کلی پول میخواد کسی که خونواده ی سطح بالایی نداره به مهاجرت نباید فکر کنه اصلا

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط zahra.km


آخه دندون پزشکی اینجوری نیست
دوم اینکه همه توان مالی مهاجرت رو ندارن.مهاجرت کلی پول میخواد کسی که خونواده ی سطح بالایی نداره به مهاجرت نباید فکر کنه اصلا


1- دندان پزشک عمومی؟ جان من؟ ، بازم تخصص بگیره درسته چند سال اختلاف داره با پزشکی ولی تا برسه به اون چیزی که فکرش رو میکرد باس منتظر وایسه . یه مطب نوپا ماهی n میلیون که مطب چند سال پیش داره در میاره رو در نمیاره

2- معلومه از مهاجرت خیلی چیزا رو دنبالش نرفتید . برای کانادا هزینه ویزا و کارهای اداری + حداقل هزینه 5 ماه کافیه  ( مهاجرت کاری) ، ولی اگه میخوای مهاجرت از سرمایه گذاری یا تحصیلی بکنی بله حرف شما درسته . اما برا اینم راه است توصیه نامه استاد و اینکه رزومه قوی داشته باشی . جزو بورسیه دولتی حساب میشی*

----------


## zahra.km

> *
> 
> 1- دندان پزشک عمومی؟ جان من؟ ، بازم تخصص بگیره درسته چند سال اختلاف داره با پزشکی ولی تا برسه به اون چیزی که فکرش رو میکرد باس منتظر وایسه . یه مطب نوپا ماهی n میلیون که مطب چند سال پیش داره در میاره رو در نمیاره
> 
> 2- معلومه از مهاجرت خیلی چیزا رو دنبالش نرفتید . برای کانادا هزینه ویزا و کارهای اداری + حداقل هزینه 5 ماه کافیه  ( مهاجرت کاری) ، ولی اگه میخوای مهاجرت از سرمایه گذاری یا تحصیلی بکنی بله حرف شما درسته . اما برا اینم راه است توصیه نامه استاد و اینکه رزومه قوی داشته باشی . جزو بورسیه دولتی حساب میشی*


ولی همون امتحان آیتلس هم کلی هزینه داره.بلیت سفر هم که بماند‌.بنظرم شمام خیلی خوشبینانه به مهاجرت نگاه میکنین همچین شرایطی واسه چندنفر ممکنه جوربشه؟
من یه نفر فارغ التحصیل پرستاری میشناسم که به صورت جدی دنبال مهاجرت بود ولی به این نتیجه رسیده بود که یه میلیارد واسه زندگی یک ساله تو کانادا لازم داره...واسه همینم بیخیال شده و دوباره کنکور داده و الان دندون تهران میخونه
آقای امین طلایی مثبت..سرچ کنین صفحه ی کانونش رو میبینین.
فک نمیکنم همچین شخصی الکی بیخیال ۶ سال زندگی و مدرک و مهاجرت بشه و بیاد دوباره کنکور بده

----------


## _Joseph_

*یادش بخیر یه رفیق داشتایم نشست درس خوند مکانیک امیر کبیر قبول شد دو سال بیکار بود تا اینکه بهش ارث رسید رفت کانادا الان داره حال میکنه تو یه شرکت مهندسی هم استخدامه 

درس خوندن یه آپشنه هر چه آپشن بیشتر زندگی هم بهتر موقعیت هایی هم توئ آینده سر مسیر قرار میگیرن نگران نباشید فقط تا زمان دارید و تنور داغه بچسبید به جمع آوری آپشن : 
آپشنها : درس خوندن و کسب مدرک / زبان خارجی / یاد گرفتن یک مهارت مثل بنامه نویسی و ... / رفتن به دنبال یک هنر مثل نقاشی و موسیقی و .../ عکاسی و.../ دنبال کردن یه رشته ورزشی 

یکی از اشناهامون رفتن آلمان چون پول نداشتن اونجا شروع کردن به نقاشی کشیدن ( تو ایران کلاس نقاشی میرفتن ) و فروختن نقاشیهاشون برای امرار معاش . ایشون حقوق خونده بودن تو ایران و رفته بودن برای حقوق کار پیدا کنن . الان نمایشگاه نقاشی دارن و وضعشون هم توپ توپه 
**هیچوقت زندگی تک بعدی فقط درس رو ادامه ندید 
هیچوقت هم زندگی تک بعدی بدون درس رو ادامه ندید

جامعه ما داره فقط یه چیز رو نشون میده و اونهم پول هستش 
همه به دنبال پولن و برای همین از دیگر جنبه های زندگی عقب میمونن مخصوصا جوانان و بعد از میان سالی میفهمن چه اشتباه بزرگی کردن 
نمونه اش رو میتونید تو افراد قدیم ببینید.*

----------


## _Joseph_



----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط josef76


یادش بخیر یه رفیق داشتایم نشست درس خوند مکانیک امیر کبیر قبول شد دو سال بیکار بود تا اینکه بهش ارث رسید رفت کانادا الان داره حال میکنه تو یه شرکت مهندسی هم استخدامه 

درس خوندن یه آپشنه هر چه آپشن بیشتر زندگی هم بهتر موقعیت هایی هم توئ آینده سر مسیر قرار میگیرن نگران نباشید فقط تا زمان دارید و تنور داغه بچسبید به جمع آوری آپشن : 
آپشنها : درس خوندن و کسب مدرک / زبان خارجی / یاد گرفتن یک مهارت مثل بنامه نویسی و ... / رفتن به دنبال یک هنر مثل نقاشی و موسیقی و .../ عکاسی و.../ دنبال کردن یه رشته ورزشی 

یکی از اشناهامون رفتن آلمان چون پول نداشتن اونجا شروع کردن به نقاشی کشیدن ( تو ایران کلاس نقاشی میرفتن ) و فروختن نقاشیهاشون برای امرار معاش . ایشون حقوق خونده بودن تو ایران و رفته بودن برای حقوق کار پیدا کنن . الان نمایشگاه نقاشی دارن و وضعشون هم توپ توپه 
هیچوقت زندگی تک بعدی فقط درس رو ادامه ندید 
هیچوقت هم زندگی تک بعدی بدون درس رو ادامه ندید

جامعه ما داره فقط یه چیز رو نشون میده و اونهم پول هستش 
همه به دنبال پولن و برای همین از دیگر جنبه های زندگی عقب میمونن مخصوصا جوانان و بعد از میان سالی میفهمن چه اشتباه بزرگی کردن 
نمونه اش رو میتونید تو افراد قدیم ببینید.




والا ما سه تار و دف و نی بلدیم . هرکی میبینه میگه به جای مطربی میرفتی درس میخوندی الان ال بودی بل بودی، 

ولی خورده درامدی از فتوشاپ دارم که موافقم با حرفی که زدی،*

----------


## saeid_NRT

> بابا انصافا پزشکی هم همچین تحفه ای نیست که انقدر عمرتون رو میخواید بذارید پشت این مافیای کثیف کنکور به خاطرش.
> بخدا کلا این 3 رشته معروف اونجور که فکر میکنید نیستن بخدا نیستن! 
> الکی عمرتون و جوونیتون رو با سنجش و کنکور لعنتی هدر ندید. 
> من نمیدونم چرا ایرانیا اینطور شدن. همه باید درس بخونن حتما
> حالا میان میگن فلانی علاقه داره چکارش داری. بعد فلانی که ادعا میکنه علاقه داره اصلا یه چیزایی درباره رشته تصور میکنه که تو فیلم ها هم به زور انجام میشن. همه نشستن پشت کتاب های دبیرستان برا خودشون تو ذهنشون تصویرسازی کردن از این رشته ها.


الان میان میگن تو خودت قبول شدی خرت از پل گذشته اینجوری میگی، اگه بده چرا انصراف نمیدی, اگه علاقه نداشتی واسه چی رفتی یه نفرم ظریت پر کردی :Yahoo (76):  
فایده نداره

----------


## Ali jk

ببين من كاري با حرفاي بقيه ندارم.. تجربه شخصيم تو دو سال پشت كنكور بودنم و ميگم
اينكه از استرس داشتم ميمردم تو روزاي اخر و هزار تا حرف و حديث و حتي اينكه بهم اطرافيا ماشينشونم نميدادن بشورم و اينا فاكتور ميگيرم
من دو سال پشت كنكور موندم چون سال اول هيچي بلد نبودم از درس خوندن و تست زدن.. سال دومم اخراش ياد گرفتم چطور بخونم و سال سوم تازه تست زدن ياد گرفتم و قبول شدم اونموقع  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 
يني جا داشت ي سال ديگه هم بمونم و دو رقمي بيارم
ولي خب دليل پشت كنكور موندن ي چيزه: اينكه ميبيني تو توانايي انجام فلان كار و داشتي و نكردي!!!
حالا اگه تو خودت نميبيني ك ١٢ ساعت درس بخوني.. تو خودت تست زدن نميبيني.. و مطمئني ك نهايت خوندنت و امسال خوندي، سعي كن پشت نموني

درمورد خودم و دوستام اينكه ميگيم كاش دندون ميرفتيم چون درسش ساده تره به نسبت درس الانمون و ميتونستيم كار ديگه و هنر ديگه هم ياد بگيريم و صرفا اسم دكتر رومون باشه و از اون كار ديگه پول دربياريم
حالا از اون بگذريم اگه موقعيتش بود كلا درش نميخونديم و ميرفتيم پي علاقمون و واسش ميجنگيديم

شايد خيلياتون خبر ندارين: تو چند ماه گذشته حدود ١٠ نفر از رزيدنتا خودكشي كردن
چن نفر از داروسازا ايست قلبي كردن و خودكشي كردن
بعد شماها واسه اين حسرت ميخورين؟!

خلاصه هركسي هر هدفي و هر علاقه اي داره بره دنبالش و واسش تلاش كنه.. ايشالا ك همه تو هركاري موفق باشن

----------


## __MoHaMaDRezA

> *
> 
> 
> چون وقتی ثمره میده کارش که 40 سال رو رد کرده! 
> 
> الان من یکسال موندم پشت یه امتیازی که میتونستم برای مهاجرت اقدام کنم رو از دست دادم! حداکثر 30 سال میخوان 
> 
> خیلی چیزا تغییر میکنه فکر نکن همیشه با این افکار و قدرت بدنی هستی*


میشه بیشتر توضیح بدی؟
یه سال پشت بمونی دیگ نمیتونی مهاجرت کنی ؟!

----------


## Saeed79

> چرا 2 یا 3 سال موندن درست نیست؟
> نمونه های زیادی بودن که بعد 2 یا 3 سال دندون یا پزشکی اوردن.
> چرا از دید شما به صرفه نیست؟
> پ.ن: اشتباه برداشت نشه.حرفام با گارد و تعصب نیست فقط می خواستم علتشو از دید شما بدونم^-^


ببین راستش سال 1 و 2 ک بگذره دیگه کار واقعا خیلی خیلی سخت میشه . عملا تلاش 20 درصد شانس 80 درصد ...
درسته بعضی بچه ها سال 2 یا 3 قبول میشن (اینا هم کسایی ان که سال های قبلش توی فاز درس نبودن و سال اخر بکوب و درست خوندن) ولی 90 95 درصدشون یا به سال 5 و 6 سال کشیده میشن و بقیه هم همون رشته ای رو میرن که سال اول میتونستن برن فقط 3 سال دیرتر ... واسه همین میگم اگه کسی واقعا توی فاز درس نبوده یا روشاش غلط بوده صددرصد ارزش داره پشت کنکور بمونه , ولی کسی که ساعت مطالعه عالی داشته روشاش درست بوده و سر کنکور هم اتفاقی نیفتاده واسش , نمیرزه بمونه . کار درست اینه که بره دانشگاه و تلاشش رو توی رشته و علاقه اش بذاره ...

----------


## zahra.km

> ببین راستش سال 1 و 2 ک بگذره دیگه کار واقعا خیلی خیلی سخت میشه . عملا تلاش 20 درصد شانس 80 درصد ...
> درسته بعضی بچه ها سال 2 یا 3 قبول میشن (اینا هم کسایی ان که سال های قبلش توی فاز درس نبودن و سال اخر بکوب و درست خوندن) ولی 90 95 درصدشون یا به سال 5 و 6 سال کشیده میشن و بقیه هم همون رشته ای رو میرن که سال اول میتونستن برن فقط 3 سال دیرتر ... واسه همین میگم اگه کسی واقعا توی فاز درس نبوده یا روشاش غلط بوده صددرصد ارزش داره پشت کنکور بمونه , ولی کسی که ساعت مطالعه عالی داشته روشاش درست بوده و سر کنکور هم اتفاقی نیفتاده واسش , نمیرزه بمونه . کار درست اینه که بره دانشگاه و تلاشش رو توی رشته و علاقه اش بذاره ...


بله کاملا حق باشماست"
ممنون که پاسخ دادین

----------


## Amir_H80

> *
> 
> 
> چون وقتی ثمره میده کارش که 40 سال رو رد کرده! 
> 
> الان من یکسال موندم پشت یه امتیازی که میتونستم برای مهاجرت اقدام کنم رو از دست دادم! حداکثر 30 سال میخوان 
> 
> خیلی چیزا تغییر میکنه فکر نکن همیشه با این افکار و قدرت بدنی هستی*


حداکثر ۳۰ سال میخواد!!!
کجا حداکثر ۳۰ سال میخواد؟ کدوم رشته؟ پزشکی؟ کدوم کشور؟

----------


## Amir_H80

> ببین راستش سال 1 و 2 ک بگذره دیگه کار واقعا خیلی خیلی سخت میشه . عملا تلاش 20 درصد شانس 80 درصد ...
> درسته بعضی بچه ها سال 2 یا 3 قبول میشن (اینا هم کسایی ان که سال های قبلش توی فاز درس نبودن و سال اخر بکوب و درست خوندن) ولی 90 95 درصدشون یا به سال 5 و 6 سال کشیده میشن و بقیه هم همون رشته ای رو میرن که سال اول میتونستن برن فقط 3 سال دیرتر ... واسه همین میگم اگه کسی واقعا توی فاز درس نبوده یا روشاش غلط بوده صددرصد ارزش داره پشت کنکور بمونه , ولی کسی که ساعت مطالعه عالی داشته روشاش درست بوده و سر کنکور هم اتفاقی نیفتاده واسش , نمیرزه بمونه . کار درست اینه که بره دانشگاه و تلاشش رو توی رشته و علاقه اش بذاره ...


درسته
به نظر من هم تکلیف یک کنکوری از زمانی که مطالعه پیوسته اش شروع میشه ، یکسال یا حداکثر دوسال بعدش مشخص میشه . بقیه اش به قول شما شانسیه و اصلا شانسی هم نباشه سخته بعد از دوسال پشت سر هم درس خوندن و خسته شدن و کسب رتبه ۵ رقمی حدود ۱۰ ، ۱۲ هزار ، دوباره بیای یک سال دیگه پشت سر هم بخونی!

----------


## thanks god

رفتن به رشته متوسط و تامام

پشت کنکور فکرش رو هم نکن ، اشتباه محض ، درصد احتمال تغییر 5 درصد

موفق باشید ♥

----------


## nikman

تکراری ترین سوال که میشه به فراونی در این سایت دید!

هنوز هم این تفکر: که دانشگاه و کنکور ،100درصد زندگی ماها روتضمین میکنه 
در باطن حرف های دوستان موج میزنه!! :Yahoo (2):

----------


## NormaL

من به شخصه پشت کنکور نمیمونم

----------


## Saeed79

> درسته
> به نظر من هم تکلیف یک کنکوری از زمانی که مطالعه پیوسته اش شروع میشه ، یکسال یا حداکثر دوسال بعدش مشخص میشه . بقیه اش به قول شما شانسیه و اصلا شانسی هم نباشه سخته بعد از دوسال پشت سر هم درس خوندن و خسته شدن و کسب رتبه ۵ رقمی حدود ۱۰ ، ۱۲ هزار ، دوباره بیای یک سال دیگه پشت سر هم بخونی!


دقیقا

----------


## mohamad1998

تا رشته تاپ قبول نشم جایی نمیرم :Yahoo (4):

----------

